# Your Advice on Sno-Way 29HD Please??



## Letusspray (Feb 20, 2010)

Well, I am a professional firefighter in central VA, but run a power washing business on the side. I and am looking to expand into some plowing when the snow opportunity presents itself. Most likely residential driveways and perhaps a couple of small businesses. Due to my lightweight FAWR (4400lbs.) on my 2001 F-250 4x4, many of you have suggested using a Sno-Way since they are lighter in overall weight. Anyone who has experience with the 29HD Series and is willing to offer input,* pro or con*, I'd _love_ to have your opinions/experience/advice!!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

The 29HD is the standard 29 series with the new HD blade. It allows you to add 9" scoop wings and has the Down Pressure. We have sold a few and the customers are very pleased. Even a better choice if you can find one would be the 8 foot poly series (the standard 29 series) it is fifty pounds lighter and offers all the features of the HD except the ability to add the scoop wings. Unfortunately most dealers are out of them this season.


----------



## kramer56 (Oct 13, 2006)

Would the Contractor be about the same thing basher? if not are them blades good as well?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

kramer56;1016855 said:


> Would the Contractor be about the same thing basher? if not are them blades good as well?


The contractor is a Mega series blade. While the blade is similar (the contractor is only available in a 8'6") the hydraulics systems, black iron and mounting system are different.

29HD series

http://www.snoway.com/index.cfm/act/plow/s/32

Contractor series

http://www.snoway.com/index.cfm/act/plow/s/29


----------



## kramer56 (Oct 13, 2006)

oooops thats right.


----------



## Letusspray (Feb 20, 2010)

Cool, thanks for the advice Basher. I'm guessing that even though the Poly is fifty pounds lighter, with the down pressure, that is not a factor when it comes to back dragging????? 

Sounds like you work at a dealership from your first comment. With my front end I'm assuming it would be a good idea to install Timbrens as well?

I like the idea of being able to add the 9" wings to the HD! Do they make a poly scraping blade for the HD so that you can do exposed aggregate driveways? We have a lot of them in this area and I would be concerned about damaging the surfaces. Is there another solution if they are not available??

Fortunately, I'm not too worried about dealers stock at the moment. I'm trying to gather info to decide if I'll make a purchase next season. If so, I'll start setting up accounts with my powerwashing customers over the summer and then be READY!! Glad to hear from you.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Snoway does not offer a poly wearedge for the HD at this time but they are available from the aftermarket.

Timbrens are always a good idea


----------



## Letusspray (Feb 20, 2010)

Great, I'd much rather use original parts anyway. Timbrens also look like a very cost effective way to bolster my front end. Now I just need to find out why the salesman at the local dealership blew me off right away regarding Sno-Way and really pushed the Meyer. Hope their service department is more friendly toward Sno-Way owners. 

Is there a ballpark estimate of what a 29HD package costs installed? I know it's different in certain areas of the country, just want to make sure he doesn't try to overbid to make the Meyer look more attractive to my checkbook. THANKS AGAIN:salute:


----------



## bosman (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey it wont be hard for any dealer to make a meyer easier on your checkbook, but DONT DO IT. Buy the SW. If you've got residential driveways the down pressure makes a huge difference, your customers will love it and you will too. The dealer is probably pushing the meyer b/c he'll make twice as much off of you in the parts you'll buy in the future to fix your plow.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Drop me an Email. Address is in my signature.

Could be your dealer has a lot of Meyer units in stock he wants to sell. I am sure they (Meyer) can be had much cheaper but you will add much weight, lose the simplisity of the EIS and they do not offer a Down Pressure or the quick change wing option. The only positive thing the Meyer offers (beside the ability to short chain when it breaks:laughing is a lower purchase price. 

As for the parts guy, he would like to see you buy the Meyer alsopayup


----------



## smenchhofer (Dec 8, 2006)

We have used snoway for the past 10 years, and were first in the area to use them.

Last year purchased Hiniker scoop which out plowed the Snoway with little effort. The Hiniker scraped 100 times better than the Snoway even when the DP was used. In our opinion and experience, the DP is useless. 

In fact, the next year we traded the Snoway for another Hiniker scoop and could not be more pleased with the results.


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

I have a full season on my HD and am really pleased with it. I totally disagree about the DP. If the plow is installed properly the DP is great. If you have oversized tires or a lift kit, it wont work as well because it can only pull down so far, so it has to be set up right. Get the 8' blade if you have 3/4 ton or bigger. I wish I'd gotten the 8' but I couldn't pass up the price mine. The scoop wings are great too. I can push a huge pile of snow with them on. We do 14 acre movie theatre so I have to windrow, push and back drag and it does all of them as well as any other plow I've used and I don't have to run any kind of suspension add ons, because its not too heavy.


----------

